# Stipp-Plattform selber bauen???!!!!



## Mr.Teeq (12. Dezember 2004)

hallo boardies
hab schon seit einiger zeit vor mir ne plattform mit verstellbaren beinen selber zu bauen da mir die meisten im handel erhältlichen viel zu klein dimensioniert sind und auch immer recht teuer sind. #c:v  daher ist mir der gedanke gekiommen über die kalten monate ne eigenene zu bauen.
an was ich so gedacht habe ist ne plattform in der größenordnung von 1m²!!!!
und die beine mindestens 80cm. 
nun noch ein paar technische details:

- grundplatte alu riffelblech 3mmstark 1meter x 1meter
- rahmen aus 40 x 30 mm alu hohlvierkantprofil 3mm wandstärke
- beine aus 20 oder 25 mm alurohr mit einer wandstärke von 3-4mm

das größte problem ist meiner meinung nach nur noch die stufenlose beinverstellung wobei ich das system von rive bei dem ein im vierkantrohr verschobener gebohrter klotz zur klemmung dient am besten finde!
hab auch schon mal das gesamtgewicht ausgerechnet, liegt bei ca 12-14kg!!!
wobei das eigentlich net so schlimm ist da ich räder drunter bauen will.

also ich find des wär endlich mal was gescheit stabiles wo man sich auch ruhig mal mit mitten ins wasser trauen kann!:m :m :l 

was meint ihr dazu? hat schon mal jemand von euch so ne plattform in eigenregie zammgebastelt? würde mich über tipps und tricks sehr freuen!|kopfkrat 

keeop on fisching


----------



## muddyliz (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Stipp-Plattform selber bauen???!!!!*

Ich wollte mir auch mal ne eigene bauen, aber als ich die Preise für Alu-Blech und -Rohre sah,  :c 
Habe mir dann eine geräumige für 70 Euro in Geschäft gekauft. Man kann ja oft auch noch etwas handeln  :m


----------



## Scatman (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Stipp-Plattform selber bauen???!!!!*

Haste denn mal geguckt, was Alu so kostet, und wie willst Du das verbinden, kannst Du Alu Schweissen? Wenn Du alles kaufen musst, und niemanden kennst, der Dir das für Tutu Schweisst, kannste Dir besser was genaues kaufen. Plattformen sollte Dir Dein Dealer vor Ort ab 50 Euro besorgen können. Was Dir so vorschwebt, in 1000 x 800 oder 1000 x 600 mm wohl nicht unter 150-200 €


----------



## langerLulatsch (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Stipp-Plattform selber bauen???!!!!*

Hallo,

  also günstige Plattformen bekommst du schon ab ca 50 Eus! Dafür kannst du sie bestimmt nicht selbst bauen!
 Richtig gescheite gibt es meines Wissens nach eigentlich nur zwei! Diese entsprechen auch deinen Größenvorstellungen und sind mit 25mm Beinen versehen, sodass sie zu den gängigen Kiepenherstellern (Rive) kompatibel sind. Solltest du bei deinem Bauvorhaben mit bedenken. Bringt ja nix, e tolle Plattform zu haben, wenn du keine Anbauteile ranbekommst!
  Hier mal die Links zu den zwei Anbietern, teilweise mit schönen Detailfotos:
  Link 1
  Link 2

 Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mr.Teeq (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Stipp-Plattform selber bauen???!!!!*

also schweißen is kein problem da ich eh ne ausbildung als mechatroniker mache kann ich eigentlich alles selber bauen!   aber ich denke es ist funktioneller und einfacher allles zuz schrauben!
die platte würde mich ca 24€ kosten und die rohre noch mal ca 75€
also so um die hundert euro und den rest hab ich schon.
also die plattformen für 50- 100€ sind doch alle viel zu klein, sch.. quali und die beine viel zu kurz und besonders belastbar auch net! #q  :v 
oder kennt ihr da ne gute bis 100€ und ausreichend groß? |kopfkrat 
mfg jens


ps.: ruhig fleißig weiter posten  :g


----------



## langerLulatsch (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Stipp-Plattform selber bauen???!!!!*

Hm, also in der Größenordnung, wie du sie suchst (1m^2) kenne ich in der Preislage nichts!
 Quali-mäßig sind die beiden, die ich dir verlinkt habe, absolut spitze! Da kannste nen Elefanten draufstellen. Beine gibts zum wechseln, also in verschiedenen Längen. Ist eben ne Investition fürs Leben!
 Wenn du natürlich die Möglichkeit zum bauen hast, dann nur zu! Das Geld kann man auch anderweitig ausgeben!*g*
 Aber zum Thema schrauben: Wird das nicht mit der Zeit wackelig?? Hatte mal so nen Höckerchen, ähnliche Konstruktion wie ne Plattform, nur eben nen reiner Sitz, der auch geschraubt war. Mit dem Teil konntest nach drei Monaten schunkeln, ohne was dafür tun zu müssen!*g*

 Gruß Uwe


----------

